# Best Hardtail for around £800?



## thomas wad 1980 (11 Aug 2012)

Hi<
I am about to buy replace my mountain bike, I would be interested in your recomendations for a good bike for around the £800 mark....not too keen on Sram, 60% ride to work, 40% off road use. I like the look of the Cube Acid & Cube ltd, I look forward to reading your feedback.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Cubist (11 Aug 2012)

If you can afford the Ltd then go for that. The Acid is lovely but Ltd series have a better frame and fork and is more of a sporty hardtail. Same money check Canyon Grand Canyon 6.0. SLX drivetrain and Reba fork... Nice. 

Tip. If you go for a Cube try bike- discount.de for the best prices in Europe.

I have a ltd.


----------



## Steve-W (12 Aug 2012)

Blimey....only one reply...
The Grand Canyon 6.0 mentioned above does look like a nice bit of kit, have you looked at the Focus mtb's? The Cannondale SL1 looks a good bike also ! I am sure other members must have some good suggestions for you !


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Aug 2012)

40% offroad... Get a hybrid instead?


----------



## Steve-W (12 Aug 2012)

If his 40% offroad is going to be in demanding conditions then maybe the mountain bike will be more suitable ????


----------



## andrew waite (13 Aug 2012)

Edinburgh Cycle are having a sale this coming weekend check it out you may get a bargain, I got the Revolution Triad 1 from there great spec.


----------



## tigger (14 Aug 2012)

I've got a 1 year old On One carbon whippet with full SLX which I'm just about to sell. 20inch frame. Looking for £500


----------

